# General Computer Chat Stickies



## johnb35

Forum Rules -  Please read the rules of the forum.

Computerforum Tech Guides - Discussion of doing various techguides for the forum.

Hot Deals -  This is where we post items that are on sale for a great price at various retailers.

Post Your Desktop "Background Screenshot" -  This is where we post our best PC background screenshots.


----------

